# Lemmaphyllum microphyllum moisture ?



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

Just how much moisture can these guys take, can they be constantly moist or do they need to dry out shortly after being misted?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it would depend on where you're growing it. If I was growing it outside on a tree fern mount, I'd probably keep the moss on the mount constantly damp and in a shady spot. If it were a terrarium, I'd probably just mount it to something where it would receieve medium light and good humidity but not keep the rhizome constantly wet.

Hope that helps some. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This fern should do well in a Vivarium mounted. I would not allow it to stay constantly wet. I know grown in a greenhouse it like lots of humidity and daily watering. But I have to admit I had a huge mount years ago and it declined over the years to nothing but a few rhizomes so I may not be the best person to give advice on this one.


----------

